# archery tags



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

can you still buy archery tags online? if so how do you go about it? thanks


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You can _apply_ right now and if you want to hunt deer with a bow this year, I highly recommend it.

www.wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

I would have to agree. If you are wanting to hunt deer with a bow you better put in for the draw.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with both post above.You only got a week and half left to do it.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

do you have to apply for the draw just to get a general area archery tag? or do you go to purchase available tags on the web site? i've never done it this way before and i am tryin to figure it out. so thank you for your help!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

bowhunter301 said:


> do you have to apply for the draw just to get a general area archery tag? or do you go to purchase available tags on the web site? i've never done it this way before and i am tryin to figure it out. so thank you for your help!


Last year archery deer tags that were left over from the draw sold out within two hours of going on sale. The reason why everyone is telling you to put in now is because if you wait utill they go on sale over the counter....you will probably end up not getting a tag at all. You could wait until they go on sale but there will probably not be any that go on sale at all....so, why wait? Why not put in for the draw?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter301 said:


> do you have to apply for the draw just to get a general area archery tag? or do you go to purchase available tags on the web site? i've never done it this way before and i am tryin to figure it out. so thank you for your help!


go on to the dwr web site and go to put in for hunts. fill out the info and then go and find general season and then find archery and click on that then finish fill every thing out then you will be in the draw.It cost ten buck more but if better then not hunting at all.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

The only reason not to put in for the draw is that I can't afford it this year...what a bummer.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you can't afford $50???


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i got it done! thanks dkhntrdstn your instructions were a great help!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> you can't afford $50???


$50.00 is only the beginning and a little hard to justify when your out of work or have other hardships to deal with.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> by ridgetop on Sat Feb 20, 2010 5:10 am
> 
> stablebuck wrote:
> you can't afford $50???
> ...


I'll second that


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that should give you plenty of time to scout your hunting areas! Maybe I can sponsor your hunting needs and you can volunteer to me the locations of 180"+ deer!  
Just a thought, but on a more serious note...hopefully you can find some employment soon!


----------

